# Bestselling Women's Fiction



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

*****THIS THREAD NOW INCLUDES ALL OF MY TITLES INCLUDING: Bestselling novels, In Search of Lucy and Circle in the Sand, and my new romance, Compulsive.

First posts are all from best selling novel, In Search of Lucy as this is how the thread started. Click to end for most current posts.

Hello Book Bazaarians!

In Search of Lucy continues to bring in top reviews. 24 to date, with an average of 4.5 stars. The latest said from a new male fan, "Kudos - a lovely story from an author I will be looking forward to reading again." This is the story of relationships and how they define who we are. Featured in the Amazon Bargain Bookstore for just $2.99!! http://amzn.to/i1uX06

Thanks and happy reading.
Lia Fairchild

For fans of Nicholas Sparks, King of read em and weep, this emotional tale will appeal to anyone that has ever experienced love, loss, and friendship.

Thirty-year-old Lucy Lang's in freefall. Unfulfilled at work and abandoned by both her alcoholic mother and the sister she helped to raise, she's become cynical and depressed. Then, just as romance strikes, she finds out her sister needs a kidney transplant and only Lucy can help. Bolstered by new found friends, Lucy sets out on a road trip to save her sister's life and in the process, makes discoveries about the kind of person she truly is.

This romantic drama will pull you into the world of its heroine and inspire you to see the true power of human relationships.

Available in US http://amzn.to/i1uX06 and UK http://amzn.to/h2tyuY in ebook and paperpack.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

You know, Lia. I keep seeing you everywhere. I really gotta check this book out!

Dana


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Dana: Have we met in another platform that you remember?


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to Bazaaro world, Lia! I'm going to check out your book. It looks great!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

BTW Dana: I've definitely seen your book with the two people kissing on the cover. So adorable!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

It looks really good, Lia, and I'm a confirmed crime fiction reader. Well, mostly. On good days. WHen I want to. 

Congratulations on your success.


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

liafairchild said:


> Hello Book Bazaarians!
> 
> Can I say that? I think it sounds pretty good. This is my first official post here although I've been mulling around for a while. I just wanted to share with you my new novel, "In Search of Lucy." It has been out for about three months now and has been camping out in couple of Amazons Top 100 Bestsellers lists for Drama.
> 
> ...


Hi Lia,

Welcome and good luck with your book. I've seen it mentioned around quite a few places and really should take a better more in-depth look at it. As I said good luck with the sales and well done so far.

Faith Mortimer


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Lia, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Faith and Larry for the nice welcome. I look forward to learning more about you as well.

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wanted to share a nice feature with you. 

Back of the Book reviews did a spotlight on In Search of Lucy http://backofthebookreviews.com/interviewsspotlight/spotlight/liaspotlight/

Take a look!

Thanks,
Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a great feature of "In Search of Lucy" on the "No Trees Harmed" site.

http://notreesharmed.com/

Also wanted to let everyone know that I recently wrote a short story and decided to give it away for free. You can pick it up at the following links:

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/661...

Feedbooks: http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/21254/...

GetFreeebooks: The story has been submitted and is awaiting approval.

A brief synopsis of Special Delivery: 
Free flowers every month for a year! Recently widowed Amy was delighted to find that she had won. Flowers have always been a big part of her life. But delivery driver Dave brings more than just bouquets. Can he help Amy find happiness again? Will Amy get even more than she bargained for?


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait... do you have two books out or just the one? What is Special Delivery?


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry, Libby. Just to be clear Special Delivery is a short story I wrote. I decided to release it as a free ebook. In reviewing the posting rules here I believe I can do that as a separate post but I wasn't sure. That probably would have been better. I'll stick with my book updates here.

Speaking of which I'm doing a giveaway on goodreads. You can win 1 of 3 copies of "In Search of Lucy."

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10580555-in-search-of-lucy


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone:

Just a few updates. I just received a really great 5 star review bringing my total reviews to 14! And, that's a 4 star average. Not bad, right? Also I had a nice feature on Aobibliophile that I want to share with you. I hope you will take a look

http://aobibliosphere.blogspot.com/2011/06/finding-lucy-guest-post-by-lia.html

Lastly, I never mentioned that I am a regular weekly contributor to All Things Books blog. You can find reviews, poems and shorts stories by me every Thursday. Here is a sample of one of my posts: http://speedyreader-allthingsbooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/faithfully-by-lia-fairchild.html

Take Care,
Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone:

Two quick updates. My book just went on sale for 99 cents, but I'm not sure how long I will leave it there.

Also, I'm very excited about getting a newsletter signup on my website. If you would like to get an update about the release of my next book, go to my site http://www.liafairchild.com/ and click "newsletter sign-up." Don't worry, I promise I will only send a message alerting you of my new book.

Have a great day!

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Two exciting updates:

First, I found In Search of Lucy in Amazon's Bargain Bookstore: http://amzn.to/jqfMvl You can pick it up for just 99 cents.

Second, I'm starting a great new series on my blog called Reader to Reader. I'm letting the readers have their shot at being a guest blogger and talk about their reading experiences. Sign up here: http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=256

Have a great day!

Lia

P.S. In Search of Lucy springing back into the top 100!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a quick update: The Reader to Reader series is getting great response. Half the topics have been taken, but there is still time to sign up. Head over to my website: http://www.liafairchild.com for more info.

Also, I'm holding a "Name the main Character" contest, where you get to pick the name of the doctor (male) in my next book.

Click on the "BLOG" section for those two opportunities.

Take care and happy reading!
Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Currently editing the first in my short story series A Taste of Murder: The Writer.

If you like a good old fashion Who Dunnit, watch for this series on Amazon coming soon.

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sure you've seen by now lots of book blogs and guest posts by writers. Well, now it's your turn. I'm letting readers do guest posts on my blog and the first one went great. Annemarie talked about Book Covers and got some great responses from other readers. Here is the link if you want to check it out. 
[http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=292]

The second one just went up today. Stephanie is talking about books vs. ereaders. Head over and see what she has to say and leave your own comment: http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=323

To sign up for your own guest post go here and pick a topic! http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=256

Feel free to respond here with any questions.

Thanks,
Lia


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, Lia, I've just downloaded Search for Lucy and noticed you had another book under your name but I don't see it in your signature. Can I ask why?

Look forward to reading your book.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hahaha, Mel. You are fasting than I am. Yes, I have a new short story but just haven't had time to get it into my signature. I actually just got "A Hint of Murder: The Writer" on Amazon. This is the first story in the "A Hint of Murder series." I'll get cracking on that so people know.

BTW: Thanks so much for getting In Search of Lucy. Hope you enjoy it.

Lia


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lia--

Congrats on how well your book is doing! It's fun to see you bobbing along the Indie river.

Dana


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Recently I discovered that In Search of Lucy is not just for chicks! Guys are loving my novel and providing some great reviews. One said he read it on his wife's kindle and loved it. Another said, "Kudos - a lovely story from an author I will be looking forward to reading again."

Check it out guys. http://amzn.to/i1uX06

And of course most of my other 24 reviews are for women who continue to love it as well.

Thanks for all the support.

Lia


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Lia, I haven't had a chance to start this yet, but because of all the great things I've been hearing about it I've bumped it up on my TBR list.  Looking forward to starting it this week.

Linda


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank so much, Linda. I really appreciate hearing that.

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Would love to share two things about In Search of Lucy:

First, I recently received my 25th review for In Search of Lucy. Here's an excerpt: "This is a very human story, and very real, and the ending was VERY satisfying! An enjoyable read. I recommend it!"

Second, Lucy continues to show up on Amazon top 100 lists including Amazon Bargain Books Kindle Romance and Drama http://ow.ly/6J7SX

On a separate note - If you sign up for my newsletter by 10/31 you will receive a free download of my romantic short story, "Special Delivery." http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=236


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm extremely excited to share some wonderful news with you that was announced just yesterday!

My novel, In Search of Lucy, will be re-released next spring under the AmazonEncore Imprint.

You can see my official announcement here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/exclusive-amazon-signs-indie-author-lia-fairchild/

Currently In Search of Lucy is featured in the Amazon Bargain Bookstore and is just $2.99. You can see it here: http://amzn.to/i1uX06

Thanks for all the support and for helping In Search of Lucy get noticed!!

Lia


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats Lia!  This is a very deserving accomplishment for you.  I wish you much luck and many, many sales ahead


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Valerie. I so appreciate your kinds words!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a quick update on "In Search of Lucy" and the re-release.

Lucy recently picked up it's 28th review. Wayne gave it 5 stars and said, "Couldn't put it down, and had to know where she would end up. Certainly worth reading!!"

Been getting quite a few male readers lately.

In Search of Lucy has consistently been in Amazon Bargain Books Kindle Romance top 100 and today sits at #16.

The tentative date for AmazonEncore to re-release my novel is sometime in January 2012. 

I'll keep you posted.

Lia


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats on the deal!!! I'm glad to see that it appeals to both genders. Sometimes it can be hard to accomplish that, especially with romance. So, congrats on that too.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats Lia, your Hint of Murder books look very intriquing. Going to check them out
Best of Luck! SPR


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW!!! Lia, that's wonderful news, sorry I'm late with the congratulations been busy writing!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Sean: Yes, A Hint of Murder is definitely different from my novel, but lots of fun. Hope you enjoy them.

Mel: Thanks! Better late than never, right.  


Quick update on the re-release. Things are going smoothly and we might see the new version up on Amazon as early as January! ~Fingers Crossed~


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just saw some new cover concepts for "In Search of Lucy." It's getting very close and I'm getting nervous and excited at the same time. It's tough to part with the cover that started it all, but I'm looking forward to seeing how this new re-release will be received.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

The new page for In Search of Lucy is live on Amazon! You can see the new cover and even pre-order a copy.

Please take a look at the new In Search of Lucy. http://www.amazon.com/Search-Lucy-Novel-Lia-Fairchild/dp/1612182836/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1325035314&sr=8-8


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy, just hit 30 reviews! Thanks so much to everyone that took the time. http://amzn.to/i1uX06 

Latest review said, "The story is amazingly believable and may even bring a tear to your eyes."

AND, you can pre-order the paperback version with the new cover being re-released by Amazon Encore: http://ow.ly/8lsGn


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Six more weeks until In Search of Lucy is officially re-released by AmazonEncore and the paperback version will be available.

If you pre-order now, you can get 40% off the cover price.

http://www.amazon.com/Search-Lucy-Novel-Lia-Fairchild/dp/1612182836/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1327109620&sr=1-3

Hope you don't mind the effects. Just thought I'd try them out for fun.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

3 weeks from today, In Search of Lucy will be live on Amazon under the AmazonEncore imprint. I'll also be participating in a blog tour and will post links here when it begins.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the new cover, Lia. Do you have a date when In Search of Lucy is being released by Amazon? Loved the story by the way. ;-)


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Mel! I'm really excited about the new cover. It was fun getting to the point where we were all happy with it. Right now the Kindle version is available but on 2/28 it will switch to the new cover and a slightly edited version and the paperback will be available on that date as well.

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

The big day will be here before we know it. On Tuesday, February 28, AmazonEncore is officially re-releasing In Search of Lucy. At that time the paperback will also be available.

A new review posted to the KindleObsessed website. Here's an excerpt: 
"This book follows Lucy's journey back to HERSELF. It's not just about romance, and a sisters fight for life. It's about acceptance of what was, what is, and what will be."

See full feature here: http://www.kindleobsessed.com/book-rants/i-once-was-lost/


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks so much to all the Kindle readers out there that helped bring In Search of Lucy to the #1 spot for Bestselling Kindle Drama.

On Tuesday, AmazonEncore re-released the title under their imprint and with a new cover. So far the big day was a success and readers are interested in Lucy and her story. I hope you will check it out too.

Links have changed too so here's the new one. http://www.amazon.com/In-Search-Lucy-Novel-ebook/dp/B006JTTJ08/ref=zg_bs_157047011_1

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! The first week was so exciting!

The Kindle Daily Post did a guest post which you can read here http://www.kindlepost.com/2012/02/lia-fairchild-charts-a-new-path.html

Also, In Search of Lucy has been in the top 100 since it's re-release and even made a few appearances in the movers and shakers list.

Here's the official press release http://www.pr.com/press-release/397249

Thanks to all of you that took a chance on a new author and downloaded In Search of Lucy! I hope you enjoyed my story.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm happy to report that In Search of Lucy is still in the Top 100 in the Kindle store. It's been going up and down a bit this month but hold firm in that 60-80 range.

I will be doing a series of blog posts over the next two weeks featuring In Search of Lucy, including at least one with an excerpt. Will post links here as they arrive.

Lastly, and from the bottom of my heart, I want to thank all of you for taking a chance on a first time author and picking up my book.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy blog tour underway! Here are just a few of the stops so far:

Fresh Fiction ~ Guest post on road trips in books http://freshfiction.com/page.php?id=4064

Jo-Jo loves to read ~ You can read an excerpt here http://jo-jolovestoread.blogspot.com/2012/03/blog-tour-and-giveaway-in-search-of.html

Amused by Books: Giveaway and Review (sorry giveaway ends tomorrow) http://bit.ly/H3vJWC


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi!

I just created a Kindle Boards Book profile if you'd like to take a look: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=1612182836

Also, here are two more stops on the blog tour:

Luxury Reading - Guest post and giveaway http://luxuryreading.com/liafairchild/

Beth's Book Review - Guest post about sisters http://www.bethsbookreviews.com/2012/04/guest-post-lia-fairchild-author-of-in.html


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Loved Lucy... is there going to be a sequel? If not, why not??


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Libby:

You know, I was asked this question only a couple of other times. I hadn't really thought about doing that, but I do love those characters and would really enjoy writing a new story with them in it. The only problem is that I have so many other story ideas that I'm just dying to do. Maybe once I get through a few I could revisit the idea. I've actually just completed my second full-length novel. This one is a thriller. 

Thanks for asking.

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a quick update on reviews. Some nice ones have come in over the last week or so. Here are some of the things they've said,

"Really didn't have any specific expectations. But surely was pleasantly surprised. It kept me in suspense the entire time! Wondering if there will be a sequel. That would be great."

"What a great read this book was...All the characters could strike a cord in everyone's life and give you pause. I will definitely look into any other books this author has if the others are as well written as this one."

"...it is the type of book you want to keep going..."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone:

A great sale in the UK boosted In Search of Lucy to the top 100 for a couple of days. It was very exciting.

Currently, "Lucy" is part of Amazon's "Beach Bag" books promotion. Check it out:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=br_lf_m_1000793291_grlink_1?ie=UTF8&plgroup=1&docId=1000793291

My latest favorite review, "I found myself reading this book and not being able to put it down."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy celebrates two milestones. First, last week it hit 100 days since going live under the AmazonEncore Imprint. During those 100 days "Lucy" saw 37 days in the top 100. It also recently received its 80th review,

"I have only been reading a few Authors and this book was recemended to me. I enjoyed this book and it was easy reading!
Glad to have a new Author to read now!"


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Have you seen the In Search of Lucy trailer? Newly updated and on Youtube here: http://ow.ly/ai8VS


----------



## PegB (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your success! Way to go!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, ladies!

A great new contest just started too!

Win the audio book version of In Search of Lucy http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=827 EASY ENTRY! Your choice of compact disc or MP3-CD.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last day to enter to win the audio CD. Good luck!!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

"Lucy" is at 84 reviews and counting. One of my favorites is #83:

BRAVO!
"This is a wonderfully written story! It is so real-to-life! You could really feel like you knew the characters personally. I loved this book. I hope to see more written like this one. I recommend this to anyone who likes to read. Fantastic story."

Amazon UK users:
Amazon UK 100 books for £2.99 or less now includes "In Search of Lucy." http://ow.ly/bWY3e


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all who have read my debut novel, In Search of Lucy. I hope you enjoyed the book and will consider doing a review on Amazon.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy is back in the Top 10 for Kindle Drama!! Thank you readers!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Still time to take advantage of Amazon Beach reads including In Search of Lucy. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&plgroup=1&docId=1000793291


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope you'll take a chance on my debut novel and to receive updates on future books, please follow me on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/lia.fairchild.author


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Watch for the In Search of Lucy audio CD in stores. Would love to hear if you've seen one in your area. Thanks.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Super excited to find that In Search of Lucy audio CD are also available from Walmart online. 

I hope you will consider reading my debut novel about one woman's sacrifice to save her sister and find her own identity.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

An excerpt from one of my favorite reviews,

"Lucy is a survivor and her persistence is inspiring. Once you start reading, you won't want to stop."

In Search of Lucy is still in the top 20 for Kindle Drama.
http://www.amazon.com/In-Search-Lucy-Novel-ebook/dp/B006JTTJ08/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348333926&sr=8-3&keywords=lia+fairchild


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lia--

Glad to see "Lucy" is still holding her own!

Dana


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Dana. Yes, there has been some ups and downs, though. But I'm happy to see that the book is staying steady with readers now.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

After two months with no new reviews, I was so happy to have received this one; review #86!

"I haven't read any books by Lia Fairchild before...but this one, In Search of Lucy: A Novel, was very good reading! It wasn't one I read fast..I like to read to relax and when I get a good one, I like to read a little at a time..to savor it.."like a piece of chocolate"...so it lasts longer...I'll read more by her for sure!"

I hope you all will give my debut novel a chance. Thanks!

Amazon US http://ow.ly/9IsYp 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/ai8Rk


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

There were about 6K entries to win a signed paperback copy of In Search of Lucy. I've heard authors are now able to do something called Kindle graph. Maybe at some point I could do that for Lucy. Anyone interested in a signed Kindle copy?


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Yesterday was a great day with two new reviews for In Search of Lucy. One 5 star and one 4 star.

The four star was short and sweet:
"Great book. Couldn't put it down. Nice feel good story with a happy ending! The characters were very like-able and made me want to know them!"

Check out all 88 reviews here: http://www.amazon.com/In-Search-Lucy-Novel-ebook/product-reviews/B006JTTJ08/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R23BXJZZ0T582F


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A new 5 ★ today for In Search of Lucy is the 90th review posted! 
The reviewer said, "I really enjoyed this book and would recommend it to everyone."
Amazon US http://ow.ly/9IsYp 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/ai8Rk


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, KINDLE LOVERS!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

91 reviews and counting. Thanks for all the support.

And, if you liked In Search of Lucy and want to try something of mine with a little more kick, check out my new thriller, Vigil Annie.

http://www.amazon.com/Vigil-Annie-ebook/dp/B00A0Q1IZ0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1354205332&sr=8-5&keywords=lia+fairchild


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy received its 92nd review.

Thanks to all who have read and reviewed by debut novel.

BTW: I have a new thriller, Vigil Annie, that is now available on Amazon. Have a look. Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Well done, Lia!

Dana


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Dana. It's nice to know someone out there is reading my posts. It's mostly just me here.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm very excited and honored to say that In Search of Lucy received it's 200th review yesterday. And, it's once again the #1 Drama on Amazon Kindle!

As a celebration, I'll be doing a giveaway on my website. You can enter to win a signed copy of the paperback, a Kindle version, and a Kindle version of my new thriller, Vigil Annie.

Enter here http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=854

Thank you to all who read and reviewed my debut novel.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Some exciting updates for In Search of Lucy

-Once again the #1 Drama on Amazon Kindle
-282 reviews and counting!
-5 more days to enter to win a signed paperback copy, a kindle version, and a kindle version of my new thriller, Vigil Annie - Enter here http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=854

Check out some of my favorite new reviews:

"It was so deep, so real.
I loved this book so much!!
Definitely recommending this book to anyone who comes across it!! "
"Great book!!loved every word of it! I just didn't want to stop reading it. Good flow and It kept me wanting more!"
"I couldn't put it away once I started reading it. Excellent and I'm only sorry that it finished. I wanted part two, Lucy New beginnings!"


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy just passed 340 reviews. Thanks so much to all of you who read and reviewed my book. I hope to have a romantic comedy out in the coming months so please watch for it.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a quick note to say thank you to the hundreds of readers who reviewed In Search of Lucy. I read and consider each one and appreciate the time you take to give your feedback. THANK YOU!!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I love knowing that readers think my book will help others. Here is one of the many reviews that bring this up.

"If you have ever felt lost in life this book brings you through Lucy's experience. Get a new prospective and find out how what happens to Lucy can help you to."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy just passed 400 reviews and is still in the top 10 for Drama.

An excerpt from review #400, "i would recommend this book to anyone who likes an adventure. ...it is a kind of book that makes you want to find out what happens in the end when you reading the middle."

US http://ow.ly/9IsYp 

UK http://ow.ly/ai8Rk


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Reviews like this recent 5 star are exactly why I write.

Hope and fresh starts are awakened inside the pages of In Search of Lucy!
Outstanding story of love and family bonds. Very real and touching stories of healing. You will get lost in the life of the book. A must read and I will read it again! 5 STAR ALL THE WAY!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a quick note to say that I'm currently working on a new book that fans of In Search of Lucy will enjoy. After exploring several other genres I'm finally back to contemporary fiction. The new book should be out by the end of the year.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

My 428th review was titled, "Loved it"

Great story look forward to reading the follow up.
Kept me interested from beginning to end.
Lia should be proud of this one.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all who took advantage of the AmazonLocal sale, pushing In Search of Lucy back to the top Drama spot.

And, here's my 431st review:

LOVED IT!
"This book was perfect. I recommend it to everyone. It'll stir your emotions, both good and bad, but as in most stories, there is indeed a happy ending."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a nice new 5 star review:

This is a thought-provoking story about a woman held back by her past. Because of her mother's alcoholism she has spent her life taking care of others. When called upon to help her estranged sister, she makes peace with her sister and finds the strength to move forward with her life and open herself to love. Excellent read.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

More great reviews rolling in, bringing the total to 445. A few nice tidbits:

"It was a heart warming story. I enjoyed to adventure of the trip they had to make to Texas. Very good."

"I Love it. It was great to see how the family came together in the end. I recommend this book."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy recently received it's 450th review.

Here's one of my favorites:

"Hope and fresh starts are awakened inside the pages of In Search of Lucy!
Outstanding story of love and family bonds. Very real and touching stories of healing. You will get lost in the life of the book. A must read and I will read it again! 5 STAR ALL THE WAY!"

Amazon US http://ow.ly/9IsYp 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/ai8Rk


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

458 reviews and consistently in the Top 20 of Kindle Drama. 

Some of my favorites:

“This book has touched me in more ways than one.”  

"I laughed, cried and became so engaged with Lucy that I truly didn't want the book to end. All in all a wonderful read that I give 5 stars to..." 

"There is inspiration to be found on Lucy's journey, both for the characters and the reader!!" 

"I love books that touch me in a personal way and makes me think about my own life and existence."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

My debut novel, In Search of Lucy, has gained its 460th review on Amazon! I'm so happy to say it was a 5 star review titled, "Just Amazing."

Amazon US http://ow.ly/9IsYp 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/ai8Rk


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Friday, friends.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Getting close to 500 reviews. 32 more to go.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

New Release - Circle in the Sand (contemporary fiction/romance) - *From Amazon Bestselling Author, Lia Fairchild*

_Four Friends. Four Different Paths. One Unwavering Friendship._

What reviewers are saying:
"I'm more than glad to give this book five stars all the way around for the lyrical writing, the beautiful characters, and all the joy that came from simply living alongside these people for a time. I could taste the salt on my lips from the beach of their youth. I could feel the pain of their losses and the joy of their gains. Every moment was another gift in this gem of a novel."

"Circle in the Sand is such an amazing story I found myself digging right in and not stopping until I was finished."

"It's rare that a book perfectly encapsulates a life, much less five of them, and it's a precious, beautiful experience to feel as if one has taken a journey with both the author of a work as well as with their characters."

"...Fairchild is a master at developing outstanding characters."

US http://amzn.to/1ganwkP
UK http://ow.ly/sHVyL

Please add to your *goodreads *"want to read" list https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/19549699-circle-in-the-sand

***PLEASE NOTE: This thread was originally just for the Amazon Bestselling Novel, In Search of Lucy. However, I've decided that one thread for each book is too much to keep up with so I'm switching to a general thread for all books. You can see In Search of Lucy, which recently celebrated 500 reviews, as well as my other books here: http://ow.ly/bf7c4


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm reading Circle in the Sand now, Lia, and I'm enjoying it. 

Donna


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, Donna. So glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

★★★$0.99 - ON SALE 2/28-3/2★★★

Circle in the Sand (contemporary fiction/romance)

Four Friends. Four Different Paths. One Unwavering Friendship.

Amazon Kindle http://ow.ly/si2OS
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/sHVyL

See the trailer here:


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A huge thank you to all who purchased Circle in the Sand during it's sale. It brought my book all the up the Kindle charts and into the top 20! And it's been getting awesome reviews.

Here are a few good ones:

"Circle in the Sand" should make #1 NY Times Best Seller's List!!

"Every moment was another gift in this gem of a novel."

"You never want it to end."

You can still get it for $3.99 or borrow free with Prime.

Amazon Kindle http://ow.ly/si2OS
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/sHVyL


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A wonderful review that compares my book to those of other talented writers:

"This is my first book ever by Lia Fairchild but it won't be my last! ...!

I would say if you like books by Luanne Rice, Nancy Thayer or Elin Hilderbrand (just to name a few) then you will love Lia Fairchild's own style of writing... I love the way her characters develop throughout the story and were told by each one's perspective... 4 lifelong friends, only human with flaws yet so likable that you wish they were real and a part of your own circle of friends! ... Rich descriptions and a happy ending will leave you wanting more of this author's books and hopefully a future story with these characters  ... I promise, you won't be sorry with this amazing 5 STAR MUST READ!!"

Amazon Kindle http://ow.ly/si2OS
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/sHVyL


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Another fun review, this one comparing me to Mr. Nicholas Sparks!

"If you enjoy Nicholas Sparks' works, pick up this book. Caveat, though, you'll want to take along with a handful of tissues if you tend to turn into an emotional mess by watching the lives of others and feeling the need to cheer and cry with them. This author has gone from an unknown quantity to one of my favorite authors in record time. Kudos, Lia, on a job well done. So glad to see you have other works out there - as soon as my emotions calm down from this journey you sent me on, I'll be picking up another one of your books. Keep writing!"


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Circle in the Sand has reached 70 reviews. Here's one of the most recent:

Well written and perfect character development. Circle in the Sand is a must read for anyone! The characters are so perfectly created that it is hard not to relate to at least one of them. A group of 4 friends with completely different lives, yet manage to embrace their friendship. This is one of those books that has different viewpoints and you will be able to see each one clearly. Loved! And definitely recommend.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Reading something like this about Circle in the Sand is what makes me keep fighting to get this book seen.

"This book is the one literature lovers are constantly looking for&#8230;It's the one that satisfies their needs for a good book.."

Full review here: http://miasworldview.blogspot.com/2014/04/my-review-circle-in-sand-by-lia.html


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Since this thread is for two of my contemporary fiction novels, I have two updates.

First, In Search of Lucy, has reached 100 text reviews on Goodreads and is well on its way to 600 reviews on Amazon

Second, Circle in the Sand is bringing in more wonderful reviews. One of my favorites is:

A must read
"I fell in love with the characters. The story draws you in right from the start and doesn't let you go...I didn't want the story to end. I would love to see a sequel."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

✩✩ 2 Day Sale - July 8-9 ✩✩

Circle in the Sand is being marked down to 50% off the ebook version.

Four Friends. Four Different Paths. One Unwavering Friendship.

"Circle in the sand practically screams quality from the first page...It is sensational&#8230;If you're looking for beauty, then this is it." 
"This book is the one literature lovers are constantly looking for&#8230;It's the one that satisfies their needs for a good book.."

Amazon Kindle http://ow.ly/si2OS
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/sHVyL


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Circle in the Sand has just received its 86th review. Hope you'll see what others are saying about this novel.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I have updates on both my bestselling novels:

In Search of Lucy hit 575 reviews and is currently being considered for a Lifetime Original Movie

Circle in the Sand, my latest contemporary fiction novel, just hit 90 reviews. Readers are loving this one, so please take a look at some their feedback. 

Thank you.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

★ ✩ SALE ★ ✩

CIRCLE IN THE SAND - Marked down to $2.99 (reg $4.99), Limited time.

Four Friends. Four Different Paths. One Unwavering Friendship

Amazon Kindle http://ow.ly/si2OS
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/sHVyL


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Get the Amazon Bestselling novel, In Search of Lucy for just $1.99 through this Amazon offered coupon deal. 
.
http://local.amazon.com/seattle/B00NC5TJ8Y?ref_=site_more&cid=site_more


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Have you seen the trailer for Circle in the Sand?

Please have a look.

See the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGKhF2Il798


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

✩ $0.99 SALE THRU 10/28 ✩

CIRCLE IN THE SAND

Four Friends. Four Different Paths. One Unwavering Friendship

Amazon Kindle http://ow.ly/si2OS
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/Dn6zd


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Circle in the Sand just hit 100 reviews!

And In Search of Lucy is getting close to 600.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazon is currently featuring my bestselling novel, In Search of Lucy, as part of their New Year, New Reads sale.

Get it for 50% off here: http://ow.ly/9hW1s

Here's a link to the sale page. Lucy is on page two: http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=10556536011


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

My new novella, High Maintenance, is FREE May 6-10 through Kindle Select.

High Maintenance (Novella) http://amzn.to/1GDpCVv 
#FREE May 6-10


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Yay! Check out my last book listed on my signature and you'll see the brand new cover for my romantic comedy, Emma vs. the Tech Guy. 

This hilarious book has romance, comedy, secrets, and surprise twists.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazon bestseller, In Search of Lucy, is currently in the Kindle Monthly Deal which means it's on sale for just $1.99. Or you can borrow it FREE with Kindle Unlimited.

http://ow.ly/9hW1s

Also, please check out my new dark romance, Compulsive. http://amzn.to/1JbfsAy Here are some initial reviews:

'What a beautiful, heart wrenching and inspiring story."

"To say I am blown away by COMPULSIVE by Lia Fairchild would be and understatement, this was a truly phenomenal read, it really pulled at my heartstrings."

"I was a little bit skeptical of this book at first. When a love story arises from a therapist-patient pairing it could easily go epically wrong. And for other books that have used this catalyst it has. It's an intimate relationship and when the characters seem to have no issues about blurring the lines it makes it unrealistic, forced and makes me shake my head with an ugly faced grimace. But enough about what could go wrong, let's focus on the fact that Lia Fairchild did ABSOLUTELY NONE of this. This was beautifully done. The story was in-depth, believable and heart-wrenching."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In my last post, I mentioned that Amazon bestseller, *In Search of Lucy*, is currently in the Kindle Monthly Deal which means it's on sale for just $1.99. Or you can borrow it FREE with Kindle Unlimited.

http://ow.ly/9hW1s

BUT...I forgot to mention that my other bestseller, *Circle in the Sand*, is currently on sale for just $0.99. This only goes through 7/13 so grab your copy here. http://amzn.to/1S7Q4wt This is women's fiction/romance. One reviewer said, "If you're looking for beauty, then this is it.."

AND...you can borrow free my romance novella, *High Maintenance*. http://amzn.to/1GDpCVv
"We get everything in this adorable story about love, loyalty, deception and second chances."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

What's your poison in romance?

Angsty or funny? Tears or laughter?

Compulsive and High Maintenance now FREE with Kindle Unlimited. http://ow.ly/xmUV0
~
Compulsive: "To say I am blown away by COMPULSIVE by Lia Fairchild would be an understatement, this was a truly phenomenal read..." The Book Nuts

High Maintenance: "We get everything in this adorable story about love, loyalty, deception and second chances." The StarAngels Review


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Compulsive and High Maintenance continue to get great reviews and both are available for Kindle Unlimited borrowing. HM recently got a 5 star review from Big Al Books and Pals.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

LIAR IS LIVE! http://amzn.to/1OLaGfG

"I LOVE Daniel and Gray. Compulsive (book 1) and Liar are my favorite Romance EVER. Yes, you read that correctly, EVER."

"This sequel to Compulsive DID NOT disappoint!! Everything I was looking for and more!"

Series page here: http://amzn.to/20FvfzB


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Updates on sales/freebies:

Special Delivery - a short sweet romance - Always FREE
A Hint of Murder - mystery series story set - FREE 11/27-11/28
VigilAnnie - thriller - Free with Kindle Unlimited
Liar - contemporary romance (sequel to Compulsive) - Free with Kindle Unlimited

See all my books here http://ow.ly/xmUV0


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

My hilarious and steamy rom com, High Maintenance was just reduced to $0.99.

"We get everything in this adorable story about love, loyalty, deception and second chances." The StarAngels Review

Amazon http://amzn.to/1GDpCVv


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

ANNIVERSARY SALE
I'm celebrating 5 years of publishing by reducing the price of three of my books. See all the details here: http://www.liafairchild.com/?p=1336

Here's what I have on sale:
_*Compulsive*_ (Liar Duet book 1) - Taboo romance - "Emotionally Charged and Soul Searching!"
_*Circle in the Sand*_ (Kindle and Nook Bestseller!) - Four friends find love and good times over 20 years - "Every moment was another gift in this gem of a novel."
_*Emma vs. the Tech Guy*_ - Romantic Comedy - "Witty, charming, and romantic!"
Find these sales and all my titles here:
Amazon http://ow.ly/xmUV0


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I've recently entered two of my books into the Kindle Unlimited program: VigilAnnie and Emma vs. the Tech Guy.

See all my titles here: http://ow.ly/xmUV0


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

_Circle in the Sand_ reached the top 100 this week for the third time since being published. It has also been in the top 10 previously.

You can get this women's fiction/romance novel on sale for $0.99 now through the end of 9/25. http://amzn.to/1S7Q4wt


I also have my pen named book on sale for $0.99 now through 9/25.

This is a _Pride & Prejudice_ contemporary romance variation. You get some of the wonderfully unique characters from Jane Austen's story in a modern tale romance with a twist.

Get _A Rival for Mr. Darcy_ by Jayne Matthews here: http://www.smarturl.it/ARivalforMrDarcy


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy is how it all started for me. If you've read anything of mine and are curious to read my first book, this is it.

https://www.amazon.com/Search-Lucy-Novel-Lia-Fairchild-ebook/dp/B006JTTJ08/


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted on here but Circle in the Sand is still around and new readers are discovering it thanks to that clock app. Anyway, it's also back in Kindle Unlimited if you want to check it out. Four best friends for twenty years! Drama, laughter, tears... Romance/women's fiction. Circle in the Sand - Kindle edition by Fairchild, Lia. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
AND, the paperback is often on sale!


----------

